# Key Program Help



## Denise C (Oct 14, 2005)

I purchased a keyfob for a 2002 Nissan Altima and I need to know how to program it. Can someone help?


----------



## Wufaded (Oct 15, 2003)

Welcome to the board!! I ran a search using "2002 Altima keyfob" as the keywords and came up with a thread. Took me 2 minutes, much faster than waiting for someone to come along and answer :thumbup: 

Anyway, here is the thread:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=106234

Hope that helps, good luck


----------

